# Knicks and Nuggets In A Brawl That Resulted In 10 Ejections



## USSKittyHawk

Did anyone see that big brawl? 10 ejections, Mardy with the flagrant foul, and Melo with the sucker punch.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!!

ow... a fight? nate robinson was like bring it on, thats what triggered it... i hate that these players have to disgrace this organization after everything. Im not that mad about jared jeffries, but for nate and collins, who hasnt even played alot, does this ****, probably ruining his career. hey, this is the only time ive seen them with intensity, and i liked how nate knocked jr to the floor ... but still what a disgrace... if this doesnt get through the head of dolan and zeke, then zeke should get the hell outta this placec, off of this team, and out of this business....

i hope they get whipped cuz frankly we didnt need a coach who acts like another one of their "friends" and someone who needs to act like their boss.

juss copied and pasted :biggrin:


----------



## USSKittyHawk

There are going to be some huge suspensions coming on. This was a nasty little brawl and I think Nate Robinson was the bigger culprit. After Collins committed the flagrant foul and had some words players stepped between him and JR and everything seem fine. Nate had to flex his mini muscles and go after JR, give me a break. The ultimate part of the fight was Melo sucker punching Mardy, I didn't see that coming but I heard it by sitting right in my living room. LOL


----------



## AK-47

Isiah has no control of his players...


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Anyone got a video of it 

or possibly post the youtube video of it on this site


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!!

HES DEFENDING HIS PLAYERS? on espnews?? OMG.... I WANNA DECK ISIAH RIGHT IN THE FACE..WTF HES DEFENDING OUR PLAYERS? DISGRACEFUL...HIS *** SHOULD GET PUT OUT>..WTF IS THIS>>>> ZEKE UR SUCH A *******>> HES TELLING EVERYONE THAT THEY DIDNT WANT THEM TO DUNK? GET THE **** OUTTA HERE WITH THAT BULL****>..SICK SICK SICK...DISGRACEFULL...THEIR RUBBING IT IN OUR FACE? THEY SHOULD DO THAT EVERY GAME SO THEY CAN TEACH US A GOsh DAMN LESSON


----------



## USSKittyHawk

AK-47 said:


> Isiah has no control of his players...


You can say that about coach Karl as well. I could have sworn their were "two" teams fighting, not one. What was Melo doing in their mixing it up? He has no business throwing punches he is having one of the best season of his career as far as I'm concerned. There is no need to disrupt that, let the bench players get into it.


----------



## AK-47

USSKittyHawk said:


> You can say that about coach Karl as well. I could have sworn their were "two" teams fighting, not one. What was Melo doing in their mixing it up? He has no business throwing punches he is having one of the best season of his career as far as I'm concerned. There is no need to disrupt that, let the bench players get into it.


I already knew that about Coach Karl. This whole thing was not a surprise. The jazz play the knicks on monday, and denver is in the same division as the Jazz.


----------



## da1nonly

I saw it. I couldnt believe it. Mardy barely plays and then goes out and commits a flagrant. Way to try and get more minutes. And then Isiah defends him in the press!! David lee and Frye didnt do anything and got ejected. Damnn...


Does that mean none of these guys can play against the Jazz?


----------



## USSKittyHawk

da1nonly said:


> I saw it. I couldnt believe it. Mardy barely plays and then goes out and commits a flagrant. Way to try and get more minutes. And then Isiah defends him in the press!! David lee and Frye didnt do anything and got ejected. Damnn...
> 
> 
> Does that mean none of these guys can play against the Jazz?


Probably not da, I don't remember if Frye or Lee came off the bench to help because I was flipping back and forth when I saw the fight erupted. Just imagine if Jefferies didn't run into Camby when he was chasing Melo, that would have been serious. Did ya'll peep Nate chase after Melo then pump his brakes? :lol:


----------



## D-blockrep2

I normally don't care about the knicks but watching the post game interview, Isiah sounded 100% nonappologetic. I could see Stern giving a 25 game suspension for Nate and Collins


----------



## Truknicksfan

> I normally don't care about the knicks but watching the post game interview, Isiah sounded 100% nonappologetic. I could see Stern giving a 25 game suspension for Nate and Collins


You failed to mention melos sucker punch that restarted everything after it had clamed down.


----------



## D-blockrep2

yea definately Melo is going to get 20 games suspension. A really dumb move on his part, he had good summer and was having a great season ... he wonders why NBA focuses mostly on Wade and James


----------



## MrCharisma

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NHI2HYE2J0A"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NHI2HYE2J0A" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## UD40

Just saw this on espn.com

When they slow it down, Melo threw a sissy slap then gunned it, lol. Tiny Nate would've gotten him if he didn't get hit with the clip board.

Any predictions on how long Mardy is out for?


----------



## AK-47

Melo with the sucker punch then takes off running like a coward sissy. I hope he gets 20 games just for that.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Melo just killed his chances of getting a lot of MVP votes this season. What the hell was he thinking? Here is my predictions for suspensions:

Mardy Collins 5 games I think after the punch Melo threw he was punished enough. LMAO
JR=10 games
Nate Robinson=I would give him 15 games because IMO he escalated this fight.
Melo=sorry to say I think he will get 15-20 games. 
Jefferies=He may get 1 or 2 but I didn't see any punches thrown by him so I'm not sure. 

What do you guys predict?


----------



## UD40

Does anyone else feel, that due to this the AI deal may be flushed down the toilet?


----------



## USSKittyHawk




----------



## UD40

Well, that last picture is going to gett Jefferies a few games atleast.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

:lol: @Nate acting like he a pro boxer. 









The foul that started it all....


----------



## USSKittyHawk

UD40 said:


> Well, that last picture is going to gett Jefferies a few games atleast.


That's true UD, he Sprewell him. :lol:


----------



## robmack

The Knicks are disgusting to watch from the beginning of the game to the post-game conference with Isiah.. how can he blame the coach b/c the players were left in too long?

Carmelo Anthony is the biggest PU*** in the League... He threw a WEAK punch and then ran to his own bench u cud see in the video he even pushes his own team mate off him so that he can get to the Nuggest bench quicker haha what a punk. I hope he gets suspended for a LONG timee


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

I actually dont think mardy should get anything more than the usual punishment for a flagrant foul,after all thats all he actually did in the brawl

Its the guys who fought that deserve bans 

melo
jr smith
nate
jared j 

should get the longest bans


----------



## Truknicksfan

Jared J didnt do anything. He was held away the whole time.


----------



## UD40

Truknicksfan said:


> Jared J didnt do anything. He was held away the whole time.












.......


----------



## Truknicksfan

> .......


Looks like he is trying to get in the middle of everything.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Truknicksfan said:


> Looks like he is trying to get in the middle of everything.


hand around the throat combined with chasing after melo and grabbing najera means he`s getting a lengthy ban

Take off the blinkers dude


----------



## Your Answer

UD40 said:


> Just saw this on espn.com
> 
> When they slow it down, Melo threw a sissy slap then gunned it, lol. Tiny Nate would've gotten him if he didn't get hit with the clip board.
> 
> Any predictions on how long Mardy is out for?


No doubt Melo was a complete idiot for throwing the punch hes got to know better than that, but it was def far from a sissy slap if you saw it from the right angle it put Mardy to his knees.

Nate just pisses me off, Ive never really liked the guy and imo if he didnt get involved JR Smith would of had words with Collins and then it would of been done with. But Nate wanted to be a tough guy throwin his hands around with his bring on the world mentallity. Then I was in shock with Thomas' comments. Your their coach you cant say that, and it makes me wonder if he told them if they try to get flashy again give em a hard foul. Id fine Thomas for making those comments


----------



## jalen5

Truknicksfan said:


> Looks like he is trying to get in the middle of everything.



That picture is misleading...He wasn't choking Carmelo...I've watched it several times and Jeffries is simply trying to hold everyone back from each other and keep Nuggets and Knicks away from each other...now what might get him suspended is chasing after Carmelo across the floor...but I don't blame him, Jeffries was right next to Mardy when Carmelo socked him...I would have done the same thing as Jeffries, most guys would...however, he still will get suspended...and I don't like the Knicks so I have no "blinders"...

The 3 people most responsible for this all ESCALATING are Nate Robinson, J.R. Smith, and Carmelo Anthony


----------



## Da Grinch

to me the biggest culprit is ....Larry brown ...just kidding , sort of, George karl is part of the Tar Heel family and he had the chance to stick it to the knicks and he did he left his starters out there long after Zeke had taken the relevant players out leaving only frye and jeffires out there because they need the court time coming back recently from injuries.

up by 19 less than 2 minutes left , you take out your starters and Karl had every last one of them out there and why do they take their starters out , to prevent injury , to NOT show up your opponent and season changing brawls.

Karl is an idiot , and ultimately will pay for his folly when his top 2 scores miss the the next 2 weeks ...melo longer maybe he'll miss 10-15 games .

the precedent has been set , shoves can get you games , punches can get you weeks .

i doubt jeffires gets a game but if he does it wont be more than 2 , he was acting as a peacemaker until melo threw that sucker punch and never actually got the chance to retaliate....the nba only cares about what you do , not what you intend to do. and quite honestly he earned his season's pay with that run across the court I have no doubt he would have torn melo a new one , since Anthony was backpeddling so fast jeffries couldn't catch him i can only assume melo didn't want any and is a punk for punching and running., his teammates know JJ is a guy who will stand up for them , thats got to help the team chemistry-wise more than any 10 pep talks from IT.

nate should get a few games, he was not a peacemaker, but i didn't see him throw a punch and JR rushed him and then threw and landed a sucker punch as they were being separated .

JR deserves 5-10 games , he wanted to fight mardy but he may have let the refs part them ...it just doesn't seem likely I've seen him want to fight at the Rucker over hard fouls , which is in Webster's Dictionary under stupid. he's a hothead and apparently not much of a fighter ...he rushed nate and nate wound up on top of him , and they had to pull nate off of him ...who looked like he had Smith in a bit of a r.chokehold/reverse headlock type thing ...in any case , smith wasn't winning if they left them alone, so when parted he takes a sucker punch , nate wasn't going at him anymore at that point.

melo was taking up for his teammate jawing a bit, which is admirable but he threw a sucker punch and didn't even have the sac to stand there after wards he threw it and immediately backed away , which turned into a backward sprint when JJ came after him , the only thing that saved him was he backed up so far he was at the nugget bench , if they can add games for cowardice i suggest they do . he made the situation much more dangerous with his actions , it could have easily turned into a 24 man free for all because of melo's action and where he headed once he realized he might be a wuss.

collins really didn't do anything that warranted any more action , never even put his hands up , he just took a foul on a guy who was showing them up in a blowout , he was ejected and to me thats enough ...what every1 does afterwards had nothing to do with him , he was jawing walking way from the action towards the knick bench until melo did a lil' semi circle cut him off and whacked him one.

i also expect the league to recind some fines due to most of the nuggets and knicks out there were acting as peacemakers ...only melo nate JR and jeffries looked like they at any point wanted to fight the other 6 guys wanted no trouble at all.


----------



## Auggie

I really hate Stern if he suspends Frye and especially Lee who were trying to break up the fight


----------



## AK-47

Nate has done some messed up things for you lately. The last thing I remember him doing was seeing a video on youtube of him trying to show boat a dunk by throwing it off the ground to go for the dunk and get called for traveling. But this is like 10x worse. He should of just let it go.


----------



## LeroyJames

Karl was an idiot for leaving his starters with min and a half left in a blowout game. Collins did the right thing on that hard foul after JR smith did that showy dunk earlier in the game. You try to show up a team in their home court in a blowout, you're looking for trouble.

That being said, the incident should've ended with Smith and Collins jawing at each other and refs breaking it up. Than Nate "angry midget" Robinson comes in acting all tough and talking **** to escalate the situation. Things just get worse after that with Melo's cheapshot and chicken dash across the court.


----------



## rocketeer

jalen5 said:


> The 3 people most responsible for this all ESCALATING are Nate Robinson, J.R. Smith, and Carmelo Anthony


i'm not sure jr smith belongs with the other two. he had every right to get mad after he got fouled. and then everything would have just calmed down but nate took a swipe at his face(it looked like he tried to slap him) and that's when jr went for the tackle.

but then carmelo's punch came out of nowhere. i hope someone said something to him because that was just ridiculous.


----------



## melo4life

man nate robinson is an idiot and so is the guy that started it, why would you do that, just stupidity


----------



## USSKittyHawk

melo4life said:


> man nate robinson is an idiot and so is the guy that started it, why would you do that, just stupidity


Is Melo an idiot for throwing a punch after everything calm down?


----------



## USSKittyHawk

jalen5 said:


> The 3 people most responsible for this all ESCALATING are Nate Robinson, J.R. Smith, and Carmelo Anthony


I agree and IMO Nate Robinson is the biggest culprit. He always sticking his nose into something and wanted to fight. Just recently he got into with Bassy. Let JR and Mardy jaw at each other, then end it from that point. It shouldn't have escalated the way it did.


----------



## KVIP112

Seeing how you like the nuggets, you would say that. Melo is a ***** *** ***** and ran away after the sucker *** ***** punch on Collins. Jeffries would have unbradied that *****. JR Smith was being gay and shoved Nate. Nate was takin JR off of Collins and then JR flipped cuz he didnt get his dunk. Sorry for the profanity but thats the way it was and if you didnt see it tehn you're blind. Just stating the obvious. Starters shouldnt have been in the game anyways because we were getting romped. We suck.


----------



## ChosenFEW

MELO didn't want it with 6'11 jeffries....

he wanted the rookie.....and even then he sucker punched him and ran........WHAT A PUSS!


I knew there was a reason i didn't like melo....something fishy about him.....

melo "sucker punch" anthony


----------



## cpawfan

Zeke ordered the hard foul.


----------



## ChosenFEW

so what, it was a hard foul......that doesnt mean carmelo has the right to walk around a group of people and sucker punch a rookie when he's not looking only to start moonwalking his way back to the other side of the court


----------



## Hyperion

Boo hoo! My team lost the game! I'm going to go and throw the opposing player to the grounnd and hopefully break his arm! 

Why is everyone so mad at me? I just did what you're supposed to do when you get EMBARASSED on your homecourt is to defend out team's honor and not let them get a layup with an inconsequential 100seconds left in the game? 

Collins should have known that if you flagrantly foul a player and keep yapping your trap, someone will close it for you! If you don't want the score run up on you, then don't get blown out! It's that simple! What's the difference between losing by 20 vs 30? Nothing! It's still a loss!

It wasn't as if the Nuggets were going for an NBA record for most lopsided victory ever. I hope Zeke ordered that foul, so he's out of Knickland for good even soon than we all hoped


----------



## harley

Did anyone notice that before Melo had suckerpunched Collins, He pulled Frye by his jersy,slings him to the floor, staired him down and then went after Collins:lol:


----------



## Real

Both teams are horribly at fault. 

Karl should not have had his starters in at the end of the game. Zeke if he did should not have ordered the hard foul.

Mardy Collins should not have commited that foul. Nate Robinson should not have been trying acting so tough, and J.R. Smith should not have gone after him. Carmelo Anthony should never have thrown that punch, and Jared Jeffries should not have tried to go after 'Melo. 

I think Melo, JR, Nate should and will get the most games off. Isiah can make the playoffs and it won't matter, because I gaurentee he will not be back as Knick coach or GM. Quote it, put it in your sig, or whatever. This is as bad as publicity that the Knicks have ever gotten, maybe the worst ever.


----------



## kconn61686

Nate Robinson is the second biggest disgrace in basketball behind Isiah Thomas. I'd respect the Knicks a whole lot more if they cut ties with that thug right now.


----------



## Truknicksfan

> to me the biggest culprit is ....Larry brown


:lol: Grinch you had me dieing laughing when I saw that. Very funny, very funny.:lol:


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Truknicksfan said:


> :lol: Grinch you had me dieing laughing when I saw that. Very funny, very funny.:lol:


Tru, you didn't know that Grinch is Dolan in disguise. He told me not to tell anyone but that's why he said it's Larry Brown's fault. :biggrin: Everything should be Larry Brown's fault down to the new Spaulding basketball.


----------



## SoCalfan21

When Melo threw the punch after everything looked like it was starting to calm down. Thats horrible. I think as a leader he should be more of a leader and hold back his guys.


----------



## alphaorange

*It's really not complicated...*

For one time I agree with Starbury. It was just a hard foul. A flagrant 2, for sure, but it happens....especially when teams are showing up other teams. Karl should have not had his starters in continuing to pour it on with a minute left. Showboating on top of that is just begging for trouble. Nate had to keep mouthin' off and JR was stupid enough to bite. Contrary to one other post, I didn't see Mardy continuing to talk. Jeffries was OK in my book...no hits, no runs, no errors. If JR just yaps a bit and Nate stays the hell out of it, nothing much happens. The way I see it....

1) Karl......egg on his face
2) Melo......10-20 games, maybe more. Non defensive, hard, sucker punch(s). Very poor judgement. No justification.
3) Nate.......5-10 games. Inciting and throwing punches. Embarrassing.
4) Mardy......1-2 games for the flagrant. Prolly a harder foul than he meant to deliver. None theless, it was just a flagrant 2 foul. There are rules for these.
5) Not sure Lee, Frye, or Jeffries will get any games. No punches and only Jeffries pursued anyone. Maybe a game for JJ.
5) Thomas did not support his players actions in the postgame presser. Simply said he understood the actions of Collins (I do, too) and inferred Karl should have pulled his guys. I agree...just stupid to have your starters in at the end of a blowout....for lots of reasons. Nothing good can happen.
6) Smith.....Like Nate, a punk with punk actions. Unlike Nate, he starts up and runs. Worse, in my book.

One of the problems with having young, immature players in the league......


----------



## njnets21

ESPN is reporting that Isiah ordered this fight, and even warned Melo just a minute or two before it happened to stay out of the paint. They are saying Isiah was pissed at the Nuggets for leaving their starters in while the Knicks had cleared their bench already and told his players to foul hard enough to start a fight and make the Nuggets regret having certain guys still in the game. I really hope this is not true because if it is, Isiah is trash.


----------



## kidd2rj

Dolan is a moron so this won't happen but if the NBA finds that Isiah is partly responsible for this brawl by telling his players to commit a flagrant foul then dolan needs to end the isiah tenure NOW. knicks aren't winning so it's evident he's not turning anything around. And for him to give himself and the organization a black eye like this, it's inexcusable.


----------



## ChosenFEW

so the f*** what if isiah ordered it........


this isnt the first time a coach tells his players to do such a thing, so the fu** what......

1) hard foul
2) everybody wants to be a macho man (break out the village people)
3) people get suspended...

end of story....


----------



## njnets21

ordering a hard foul i dont have much of a problem with. it's ordering them to start a fight for the purpose of getting key players on the opposing team suspended simply because they are still in the game as a means of punishing them that i have a huge problem with.

and they complain about how the nuggets were dunking on them. well, instead of ordering a fight, why not just play defense.


----------



## ChosenFEW

you think isiah purposedly started the fight......sure he wanted to send a message but im sure he didnt mean for it to get this out of hand......


pretty much like he said in his post game speech......hard foul.....maybe a couple of words back and fourth.....and then you get your 1 or 2 freethrows....the thing isiah needs less of is negative press and suspensions for some of his players.....


----------



## njnets21

ChosenFEW said:


> you think isiah purposedly started the fight......sure he wanted to send a message but im sure he didnt mean for it to get this out of hand......
> 
> 
> pretty much like he said in his post game speech......hard foul.....maybe a couple of words back and fourth.....and then you get your 1 or 2 freethrows....the thing isiah needs less of is negative press and suspensions for some of his players.....


maybe what i said was misleading. i didn't mean to say i think he ordered the fight, but was simply saying that is what ESPN said and my commentary on it was only meant to be if it really is true. ESPN is saying he ordered them to foul and start a fight because the Nuggets still had their starters in and thought they should be punished for it. if that is true, it's trash. i'm not saying its true tho, just that ESPN says it is.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

*ESPN's Chris Sheridan's Suspension Predictions:*



> Here's an educated guess at how Jackson will rule:
> Anthony will get hit the hardest for his sucker punch that decked Mardy Collins, a haymaker that could have become a secondary flash point that turned this into an even bigger brawl. Prediction: 8 games.
> 
> Robinson actually did provide the flash point that turned this from an altercation to a fight, running into the fray and grappling with J.R. Smith in a tussle that nearly spilled into the first row of seats. Prediction: 6 games.
> 
> Smith had every right to get up and confront Mardy Collins after the hard foul, but he had no right to throw a punch at Robinson just before the two were separated. Prediction: 3 games.
> 
> Jared Jeffries was held back at midcourt from going after Anthony, who backpedaled away after slugging Collins. But Jeffries was ready to take this fight to an even more chaotic level, and they'll get him for intent on this one. Prediction: 1 game.
> 
> Collins' foul was so egregiously flagrant, he stands a better than fair chance of being hit with more than the standard one-game suspension for a flagrant category 2 foul. He also committed a similar foul the previous night in Indiana in the waning moments of another lopsided loss. Prediction: 2 games.
> 
> Jerome James of the Knicks and Nene of the Nuggets appeared to leave the bench area during the fight, a well-established no-no. Prediction: 1 game each.
> 
> Isiah Thomas is the trickiest call of the bunch, and a lot will depend on what he tells Jackson -- and what Anthony tells Jackson -- over the phone. Anthony says Thomas, who was angry that the Nuggets were still playing four starters despite being up 19 with under 2 minutes left, told him a minute or so before the brawl that he should stay out of the paint -- pretty much a warning that a hard foul was coming. That would make Thomas culpable for helping incite the brawl, and instigators never get off lightly with Stu and his boss, David Stern. Prediction: 3 games.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/colum...&id=2700476&campaign=rss&source=ESPNHeadlines[/b]


----------



## kconn61686

> For one time I agree with Starbury. It was just a hard foul. A flagrant 2, for sure, but it happens....


2nd flagarant in 24 hours by collins
he mauled the guy- he came down upon his head and pounded him
it does happen, but this is professional basketball, not the school yard. be a pro and play the game, and you can say whatever about having starters in the game, but mardy collins is going to be viewed as a hitman for now on, so he made a huge mistake in doing that. there's no reason to try and hurt someone because they are handing it to you- its called thuggery and its often supported by teams with poor coaching/losing records.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

kconn61686 said:


> 2nd flagarant in 24 hours by collins
> he mauled the guy- he came down upon his head and pounded him
> it does happen, but this is professional basketball, not the school yard. be a pro and play the game, and you can say whatever about having starters in the game, but mardy collins is going to be viewed as a hitman for now on, so he made a huge mistake in doing that. there's no reason to try and hurt someone because they are handing it to you- its called thuggery and its often supported by teams with poor coaching/losing records.


Oh please go somewhere with that thuggery crap, were you even watching the game of basketball during the 80's and 90's when brawls were a common thing? Riley and Phil Jackson teams were involved in major brawls in that period. Were they poor coaches with losing records? NO! It's just your way of taking a shot at the Knicks once again, for your own entertainment. Give it up already your posts on this board continue to be full of non-sense.


----------



## kconn61686

there was an event in detroit where players and fans were involved in the worst sports brawl ever. ever since, the nba has attempted to clean up its act, and apparently some group of thugs cant get it right.

thomas had much to do with the decision to commit flagarant fouls, something that has no business in the game. he has said many times before along the lines of 'the knicks are going to make people pay'. 

if you dont think nate robinson, isiah thomas, and carmelo anthony aren't thugs, your just living in denial. apparently im a troll for thinking that these people are a disgrace, haha i cant even take you seriously anymore. im in the majority here that think isiah and co. are thugs, but think what you want and keep calling me crazy, im just with everyone else here


----------



## alphaorange

*Load of crap, Kconn*

He didn't touch his head. He pulled him down from around his head and shoulders. Pounded him? Your idea of pounding is different than mine. I can survive yours...not sure if you would survive mine. Big deal, he wasn't hurt...except his pride. Collins had nothing more than some yapping coming....maybe a push. Nate and Melo were the worst culprits and they will be punished accordingly. I doubt that IT ORDERED anything. However, he may have knbown a foul was coming and gave a heads up to melo. Anyone thinks this doesn't happen every day is nuts.

I also agree completely with Chosen. Man, helluva day for me. I actually agreed with 2 other posters. Whats next? Agreeing with the catwoman? Gives me shivers. 

BTW, Kitty, I remember back when Hubie was coaching the Knicks and instituted a "no layup" rule. A series against the Celts was brutal. Actually made me cringe on every layup attempt. Worse than Collins' foul on every play. For real.


----------



## kconn61686

> He didn't touch his head. He pulled him down from around his head and shoulders.


ok around his head- still dirty and illegal



> Pounded him? Your idea of pounding is different than mine. I can survive yours...not sure if you would survive mine.


[strike]a 50 year old with internet muscles...[/strike]

*If you have to resort to personal attacks then you don't need to post in the Knick forum. *

*-USSKittyHawk*


----------



## alphaorange

*Email me, Kconn*

[strike]You can come and visit me anytime. I'm not moving anywhere....[/strike]

:rules:


----------



## Truknicksfan

> He didn't touch his head. He pulled him down from around his head and shoulders. Pounded him? Your idea of pounding is different than mine. I can survive yours...not sure if you would survive mine. Big deal, he wasn't hurt...except his pride. Collins had nothing more than some yapping coming....maybe a push. Nate and Melo were the worst culprits and they will be punished accordingly. I doubt that IT ORDERED anything. However, he may have knbown a foul was coming and gave a heads up to melo. Anyone thinks this doesn't happen every day is nuts.
> 
> I also agree completely with Chosen. Man, helluva day for me. I actually agreed with 2 other posters. Whats next? Agreeing with the catwoman? Gives me shivers.
> 
> BTW, Kitty, I remember back when Hubie was coaching the Knicks and instituted a "no layup" rule. A series against the Celts was brutal. Actually made me cringe on every layup attempt. Worse than Collins' foul on every play. For real.


I agree.

And alpha, still feel nate should be our starter?:nah:


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94

I can't believe I'm only posting about this now. I tried to get on last night but there most have been too many people on!

anyways, mad loss of respect for Carmelo, not only does he sucker punch mardy, but then he runs away like a pansy. 

nate, well, it don't surprise me unfortunately, he's an idiot and really needs to grow up quick or get traded - although I admit I was impressed when he judo-tossed smith when he charged after him.

jeffries - props. Brandon Tierney said it best on the ESPN radio today - as a knick fan you gotta love that he was sticking up for his teammate, but ya gotta be grateful that he didn't get his hands on Melo cause that woulda been bad news.


----------



## Tragedy

Note: I seen Jamal Crawford at the Paul Mooney show at Caroline's later that night, after the fight.


----------



## Hyperion

Why I don't understand this level of insult felt by the Knicks may stem from the fact that I believe that the final score should reflect how well/poorly your team played. If you are up by 25 entering the 4th, you should win by no less than 30! It's not running up the score, but moreso a statement saying that, "You either play all in or get embarassed!" 
When any of you play 2k7 or Live 07, do you run up the score? Of COURSE! Win by 10, you're unhappy, but win by 50 is a decent margin of victory. I am tired of the teams going through the motions at the end of the game or the subs screwing up the final score! It's not just about wins, but momentum. The Nuggs needed that momentum of a big win.


----------



## Tragedy

No, when you're up by 25 you rest your main guys to avoid injury. Teams usually only leave their star players in if they are near a triple double or another milestone, and if a coach leaves his starters in he is well aware of that fact, and he is trying to send some sort of message.


----------



## alphaorange

*This is a professional sport*

not a video toy game. There is a certain amount of professionalism required. Running up the score is a classless act and the fact that the Nuggets were up 20 with a minute to go already ensured their "big win". Having your starters in the game, and showboating is stupid from every vantage point. Karl placed the charges, JR lit the fuse, and the rest of the guys set it off. The whole thing could have been avoided but Karl wanted to rub ITs nose in it. Well, I hope he's happy. Anyone that thinks hard fouls are not readily delivered in the NBA have only to listen to announcers. I can't tell you how many times I have heard them reccommend a hard foul to let the players know nothing is free. Not to injure, but to make a point. Part of the game, just like a hard smack on a WR by a safety after he MISSES a ball. Letting them know you are close by. Lots of fault on this one but Nate and Melo are the worst. Karl should not get a free pass, either. 


Tru.....Nope. The guy has million dollar potential and a 10 cent head.


----------



## darth-horax

Who cares if the starters are on the floor or not? If you notice, Nene, Linas Kleiza, and Yakhouba Diawara were waiting at the scorers' table waiting for the next whistle.

There's NO rule that says you have to take your starters out. That should nto be an issue here.

If Zeke has an issue with getting blown out on his own floor, then he should learn how to coach more effectively.

Melo, JR, Nate, and JJ should all be out for awhile...I jsut hope that Zeke gets his, too.


----------



## Truknicksfan

> Tru.....Nope. The guy has million dollar potential and a 10 cent head.


Hahaha, yeah your right. But in all seriousness its actually really a shame. He was one of the leaders in 3-pt shooting % last year, and it was no accident. He is one of the few on this team that can hit a three on such a high percentage. All the gifts this young man has and hes going to waste it all cause he cant grow up and cant grow a brain.

Anyway back to the topic. Nate should have not started the whole thing, Carl should not have left his starters in, and melo is a punk. End of story lol.


----------



## kconn61686

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=dw-knicks121606&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


> Said Nate Robinson: "It's like a slap in the face, saying we're going to embarrass you like that."
> 
> Boy, thank goodness the NBA has a coach and a player willing to stand up for sportsmanship like these two.
> 
> We know a respectful sort such as Robinson would never, ever show up an opponent by, say, bounce-passing a ball off the backboard to himself so he could dunk it. And we know if, say, such a thing happened on his watch, say Nov. 29 in Cleveland, Thomas would never, ever leave Robinson in the game like it was completely acceptable.
> 
> Of course not. Not these virtuous souls.
> 
> "If we're up 20 points, we're not going to play Stephon (Marbury) and Eddy (Curry)," Robinson said.
> 
> Of course not, because if the Knicks were up 20, Robinson would just honor his fallen opponent. Like when he botched that ESPY-campaign self-alley-oop and claimed humbly, "I won't be trying it again unless we're up by 20."
> 
> The good news is the Knicks aren't getting up 20 on anyone anytime soon.



little nate cares when his team is getting embarassed, but he cant wait for the chance to embarass another team himself. he wants respect from opponents, yet treats them with none. wetzel really hit the nail on the head with this guy.


----------



## alphaorange

*Darth....*

You don't know your butt from a bagel. Kermit Washington was one of the nicest guys around. He was a true gentleman who was in the middle of a fight and thought he was being blind-sided. He swung at a rushing shape and the punch heard round the world was born. He was absolutely the anti-thug. BTW, Collins foul was a flagrant 2 and I have seen much worse. I'm not justifying it but I am pretty sure it wasn't meant to harm only to forcefully stop the play. I think if you check the previous flagrants, they were flagrant 1's, which is kind of like swearing at your neighbor. In other words, no big deal.

You might want to read up on your NBA history. Thee will be a test.


----------

